# need your thoughts, be honest



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We have been considering getting another fluff baby, it's been really hard trying to decide, on one hand it's been wonderful just having one, Matilda likes all the attention, but she has terrible separation anxiety when we are away, we haven't left her alone since Miss Bow, our lives have changed, we no longer can go out with other's for dinner or even go to church:blink: we know getting another fluff would make things easier and we have lots of love to give a fluff baby
If we decide to get another fluff baby it will be our last one, we are in our mid 60's, we would most likely get a fluff that is 3 of older. I don't want another senior, it's so hard loving one and not having the fluff long enough. My thought is if we were able to get one younger it would be better. The little fuff baby would be loved and spoiled:wub:
Matilda is 9 and loves playing ball she is a young nine and I do think she would enjoy someone to play with
Over this last weekend my daughter Charity was here for a few hours she has our Grand dog Digit, he's a 4 lb yorkie, Matilda and Digit have always been the best of friends, so I ask my daughter if Digit could stay with us for two weeks, Matilda seems so much happier having him here, she gets a little jealous but has been playing with him, when we got our Miss Bow she was 10 and the girls never played together.
This is a test run, we are still missing our Miss Bow, they say time heals and I know it's true, but helping Miss Bow make the journey to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge was extremely hard on me.
God will show us if we should get another, just want you all to keep us in your thoughts and prayers. Thanks for listening, i'd love to hear your thoughts


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - it sounds like a good plan to have a "test run." See how the dynamics are and then go on from there. I would also try to leave them together and go out to dinner or church during that two week time to see how Matilda will do. Then you can see if having another fluff around with help with the separation anxiety. You will pick up on the clues from Matilda and know in your heart if it's time to get a new pup. And yes makes most sense to get one who's a little older so you don't deal with all the little puppy stuff that might also stress out Matilda. :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I say go for it  both you and Matilda sound ready for a new family member. You would need to know they would get along though, if a rescue or young breeder rehome that should be possible.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You can always depend on me to be honest, when it is requested. Reading your words, I feel strongly that you really want another baby...and there is somebody out there who needs you. While I was grieving really bad for Lily, I begged her to guide me. She led me straight to MiMi.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

When my Amos passed away, I did the same thing you are doing. I said it is time for Zach to get all of the attention. That lasted about a year and then I got the urge. Then we fell in love with maltese and the rest is history LOL.

I always think that they enjoy having company. So I say go with your instincts but a test run is a good idea.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I do think that Matilda would be happier with another fluff. She had Muffy when she was young and then Miss Bow. I think she would enjoy someone that's playful but close to her age. I think 5-8 would be a perfect age to compliment Matilda.

With that said, I'm not certain that you and Lorin would be happier with 2. I know that you're still grieving for Miss Bow and I hope you don't have to lose another fluff for a long, long time. If you do get a second fluff, I just pray that she is very healthy.

I know that you and Lorin have been praying about this and I know that the Lord will show you the way. He will guide you, and if you're supposed to get another fluff, it will just kind of happen. Kind of like it did when you got Miss Bow.

You know that my offer is still open -- but, of course, that might not be the best plan for you and Lorin although I think Matilda would be very happy. 

What does Lorin think about getting another one? I know that Miss Bow was his special girl and that he is grieving too. Is he ready?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I say go for it. But would not take a puppy. A puppy with all the puppy antics might be too much for Matilda at her age.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

well...I too say go for it! ... I'm so sorry for your loss of Miss Bow! ...Pray you find the perfect answer for you and your family!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I say GO FOR IT!! I got McC in March of 2013 and never thought I would ever get another dog after loosing Chardy.. Then we got Bimmer in Jan of 2014-- he was the cure for her S/A... I can't imagine not having either of them... I love them to the moon and back and then back again...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in agreement with everyone, mostly based on the sense I got in your post that you want another  I would go with a young adult or puppy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I think you and Lorin sound like you are ready for another fluff to join your family. 

As for Matilda's separation anxiety ... I don't think it's a guarantee that just any fluff will help her get over that. I realize not everyone will agree with me about that ... but, it is something we learned while working with professionals to help Snowball. If it were me, I would make an effort to see and make sure how Matilda and a new family member would get along with one another before a final decision is made.

As for age ... I am thinking maybe a young adult would work better for you and Lorin. That way you could enjoy more years with a healthy pup ... but, not have to go through the puppy training, etc.

I wish you and Loren the best with a new fluff family member. I am sure you will be happy with your choice. You will make the best parents ... just as you have with your skin children and fluff babies.

All my love to you, darling Paula.:heart::heart:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You will know when the time is right. I believe it may be now. I understand the older dog thing since both of ours are about 4. All potty trained worked for us. Good luck you will find just the one.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think you all need another fluff. Matilda needs a fluff too. Plus this will help you heal too
We stagger ours in age so if one goes to the bridge, the others help us grieve but to continue to love...

Miss Bow wouldn't want your heart to be broken, she's watching from heaven and worried about you and Matilda..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that a lot of people love having just one fluff. I always felt sad when the others had gone to the bridge and only one was left. I also love the puppy stage, it goes by so fast , but I feel closer to them when I get them as puppies. 
I believe that when the time is right, and that special fluff comes along , you'll know. 

Good luck Paula!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I know how hard it is to lose a precious baby and the hole in your heart it leaves. And then your heart realizes that you need to fill that hole in your heart. And Matilda needs to fill the hole in her heart. And Loren too. I have to agree with everyone another fluff is in order. And how exciting this can be. Sissy was 11 months old when I got her and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely, when your heart is ready and the right pup comes along, go for it! I always bonded best with puppies, but understand your reasoning. I do have to say Georgie was and is more of a challenge to train than a puppy and is much more independent than I had hoped. I was Lexie's world. It's like training a one year old new puppy, lol! She does fit in wonderfully with Bayleigh and is an absolute joy, so it's all good...just things to think about. I'm confident you and Loren will make the best decision and of course, be the best doggie parents! My best to you on your journey...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula I am not much help because I am dealing with the same grief issues; however, because of Matilda you might want to consider another play mate for her. I might know of a breeder who is about to retire a couple of 5 yr old girls. The only thing with some of the breeder retirees, I am not sure they are used to playing. I have no experience in that area. Marti Todd (Tanner's mom) also has contact with a breeder who I think might have a couple of retirees coming available. Marti also has a rescue that might need a home.....I am not sure.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree. When I lost my Maggie Jo who was 14 1/2, I felt like my world fell out from under me. Then, just by chance or maybe it was Maggie guiding me, Daisy Grace came into my life. It felt like I could breathe again. Yes, please, get you another fur baby to love and cherish...You won't regret it and neither will Lorin..


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Get another puppy. I am so sorry that I waited 3 months before I got Rylee. She was 8 months old and has always been a very sweet puppy.
Grooming is the only time we have issues and I do get a workout.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it's a good idea and as was already said, if they match in energy levels, staggered a little in age, if you can do a 'test run', I think you all would love a new pup to pamper and enjoy and the new pup would love having you as it's new family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Paula Josymir has a 1 year old spayed girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for your advise, it's really weird one day I think for sure we will get another fluff, and the next day I'm sure I don't want another one, it's a huge decision as this will be our last baby:blush:
Divot has been a joy to have here, we are praying and waiting for God
Janine thanks, I will go to her site.


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

I think that Matilda is pretty lonely now that she doesn't have a friend anymore, and might need a new one. You said that Matilda gets pretty jealous, so you should make sure that Matilda still has some extra play time in there. If you feel like you found the perfect other dog for you, get him/her!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you for your advise, it's really weird one day I think for sure we will get another fluff, and the next day I'm sure I don't want another one, it's a huge decision as this will be our last baby:blush:
> Divot has been a joy to have here, we are praying and waiting for God
> Janine thanks, I will go to her site.


Paula, I am sorry in being so late responding to this. 

You asked us to be honest with our thoughts. 

I am reading what you wrote above. ... "and the next day I am sure I don't want another one" ... is what stands out to me with what you expressed. 

Yes, I can understand that you would like a playmate for Matilda. And, hoping that an addition of another fur baby would, hopefully, help keep Matilda from suffering with separation anxiety when you and Lorin want to go somewhere alone. This, in addition to enjoying the pleasures of another fluff baby in your life.

So, my honest feedback is to take a little more time to make your decision. There will always be great breeders and rescues out there with pups that will need homes. Whenever or whatever you decide ... you have my support 100% percent. Only you and Lorin have to make the final decision as to when a new fluff addition is or might be best for all of you.

On another note ... I love the picture of Divot and Matilda together. It is such an adorable picture! And, so sweet that they have been enjoying time playing and hanging out together. :wub::wub:

I love you dear friend. Hugs and love from me to you.:wub::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - it sounds like a good plan to have a "test run." See how the dynamics are and then go on from there. I would also try to leave them together and go out to dinner or church during that two week time to see how Matilda will do. Then you can see if having another fluff around with help with the separation anxiety. You will pick up on the clues from Matilda and know in your heart if it's time to get a new pup. And yes makes most sense to get one who's a little older so you don't deal with all the little puppy stuff that might also stress out Matilda. :grouphug:


Great thoughts and feedback from Sue.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, I am sorry in being so late responding to this.
> 
> You asked us to be honest with our thoughts.
> 
> ...


Marie you just gave me great advise, you did catch exactly how I am feeling
one day I do want another fluff and then I think of how wonderful it has been only having one. I am anxious to see how Matilda does after little Divot goes home on Saturday.
What's most important to me is that my Matilda is happy, I am in no hurry at this time, I know if we decide to get another baby she will be loved and spoiled
When we babysit other fluffs they never want to go home, lol we really spoil fluffs and grandkids, we spend time playing with the fluffs, especially Lorin, he gets down at their level and plays with them, I love to give massages to the fluff, the plus is they love it and I get lots of kisses.
If and when God has a new member for our family we will know in our hearts
I love you dear Marie


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

It sounds like you want another puppy and it would solve the separation anxiety for Matilda. You already have adjusted to two dogs before so I say go for it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Paula, 
Absolutely! Get another fluff. Casa del Caca has the perfect wee one for you. His name is LBB. We will ship him freight free!
I love, and miss you Auntie Paula. 

With warmest regards,
Joplin
XOXOXOXO


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> Paula,
> Absolutely! Get another fluff. Casa del Caca has the perfect wee one for you. His name is LBB. We will ship him freight free!
> I love, and miss you Auntie Paula.
> 
> ...


Jops:

Does Deb know you got hold of her laptop again?

Aunt Maggie


----------

